# Problem: Kann Videos auf mtv.de nicht abspiele



## Patrick1986 (5. April 2008)

Hi Leute

Habe n Problem:
Auf MTV.de kann man ja kostenlos Videos gucken.
Ich habe den neusten Flash Player installiert.
Wenn ich ein Video auswähle, öffnet Firefox das, es kommt n schwarzes Quadrat, wo eigentlich das Video drin abgespielt werden sollte, aber da ist nur´n rotes Kreuz drin.
Kann mir jemand sagen, worad das liegt, bzw wie ich das beheben kann ?
IE hat übrigens das selbe Problem.

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## Solon25 (6. April 2008)

Für welches Betriebssystem? Macromedia Flashplayer?

EDIT: Ich hinterlasse trotzdem mal den Tipp, evtl. passt es ja 



> am besten über Start -> Ausführen den Pfad C:\Windows\System32\Macromed\Flash (evtl. Laufwerksbuchstaben anpassen!) im Explorer öffnen lassen, die dort lagernde "FlashUtil9b.exe" (mittlerweile ist die FlashUtil9d.exe aktuell) mit der rechten Maustaste anklicken und "Als Administrator ausführen" wählen. Alle Abfragen bestätigen und schon klappt es dann auch mit der Anzeige der Flash-Inhalte.


----------



## Patrick1986 (6. April 2008)

Solon25 am 06.04.2008 13:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Für welches Betriebssystem? Macromedia Flashplayer?
> 
> EDIT: Ich hinterlasse trotzdem mal den Tipp, evtl. passt es ja
> 
> ...



Die Datei gibt es bei mir nicht mal.
Habe auch ma bei adobe den player runtergeladen, installiert, aber die Datei gibt es trotzdem nicht ??
Was´n da los ?
Wenn ich den Player deinstalliere, will der, dass wenn ich das Video abspielen will, dass ich den Player runterlade und installiere.
Wenn ich das mache, bringt das trotzdem nichts...


----------



## Solon25 (6. April 2008)

Hach, hab mich vertan. Meinte den Adobe Flashplayer. Hast du den Flash Player und Shockwave Player installiert? Bekommst du hier rechts per Direktlinks.


----------



## fallenone80 (29. April 2008)

Hi,

habe zwar beides installiert (Adobe Flashplayer & Shockwave player) aber
auf MTV willes nicht gehen (Firefox wie auch IE).

Noch irgendwelche Tipps? was man sonst noch ausprobieren könnte?

Laut Adobe Seite habe ich den aktuellsten Player.

Im Firefox nur das rote Kreuz und im IE die Meldung das kein Flashplayer installiert wäre *g*. Laut Adobe Seite isser installiert.

Auch eine deinstallation und eine anschließende neuinstallation hat nix gebracht.

Greetz


----------



## SanLucar (14. Mai 2008)

JAVA installieren bzw aktualisieren


----------



## Patrick1986 (4. Juni 2008)

Also ich hab gemerkt, dass das läuft, wenn ich Norton deaktiviere...
Muss ich da ma rumprobieren, warum der das nicht zulässt...


----------

